# A žije Republika!



## Pisis (Oct 28, 2008)

or *Long Life the Republic!* 







Today, we celebrate the 90th anniversary of the creation of Czechoslovakia. A free, fully democratic state. 






In 1918, this country got independence on the Austro-Hungarian Empire, where it was forcidibly put into three centuries earlier.

The Bohemian Kingdom was once - at the reign of Charles IV in 14th Century - the very center of the old Europe and was even the center of the predecessor of the EU - the Holy Roman Empire.

Since 1918, Czechoslovakia ceased to exist two times - first when it was taken by the Nazis between 1939-1945 and then in 1993, when Czechoslovakia split peacefully into two independent countries - Czech Republic and Slovakia.






Nonetheless, some of us living in this country want to bear the tradition of a multicultural, peaceful and super-successful country that Czechoslovakia was, as we say, "between the world wars". This is also why we celebrate a National Day of a state that actually does not exist anymore.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd also like to present you a newly started project --- Memory of Nation


----------



## timshatz (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats to you Pisis. Happy National Day! Have a few for me!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Pisis and to all of our Czech members. As you know I have worked extensively with Czechs and have an appreciation of their aircraft industry. Still hope to visit someday.


----------



## v2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Friends!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats David !!!


----------



## Venganza (Oct 28, 2008)

Pisis said:


> or *Long Life the Republic!*
> 
> Today, we celebrate the 90th anniversary of the creation of Czechoslovakia. A free, fully democratic state.



Who knows, maybe some day the Czech and Slovak nations will be peacefully reunited. I think that would benefit both, economically and politically.

Venganza


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats, David [and Roman]. Happy National Day.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy National Day!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Czech!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you very much, guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Heinz (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with above.


----------



## Maestro (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, happy National Day, folks !


----------



## seesul (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Pisis for this thread and all for their cograts.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry I'm late on this, but Happy National Day!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi.

I'm sorry for posting that here, but I preferred doing so instead of starting a new thread...

In a distant future (well, not so distant, I hope), when I'll go back in Europe, I would like to go visit Prague. However I have a small problem... Your official language is Czech and there is no school teaching that language in Canada. (Your country must be too small, I think.  )

Knowing that my first language is French and my second is English, what other language do you suggest me to learn to make sure they'll understand me ? German ? Russian ? An other one ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2008)

Many Czech people speak German, but I do not think you will have a problem with English.


----------



## seesul (Nov 1, 2008)

yep, the young generation prefers english


----------



## Maestro (Nov 1, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Many Czech people speak German, but I do not think you will have a problem with English.





seesul said:


> yep, the young generation prefers english



Alright. Thank you, guys.


----------

